# Is NYFA a good film school?



## Erwin Sanders (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi, I'm from Indonesia and planning to study abroad for a Master degree. I know that a degree isn't gonna help me find a job, but considering I'm an international student and planning to work in US, I think the best way to start is to get a degree first, so that I will have a better chance to work there.

Back to my question, does anyone know a good filming school that specialized in editing? So far I got NYFA for $17,000 per semester for two-year film making. Is the tuition worth the experience there?

@Chris Wright has suggested me to check out Chapman University that offers a three-year film production specialized in editing. The tuition there is around $20,000.

I prefer to study at NYFA as it provides a faster 2-year film making programme, because I want to work as fast as I could, rather than spending a longer time to study.

Any opinions or advice is very appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 10, 2016)

Here's each school's film school page on this site:

New York Film Academy (NYFA) - Los Angeles

Chapman University - Dodge College of Film and Media Arts (M.F.A.)

While I personally have no first hand experience with EITHER school (so take this with a grain of salt)... but I've heard mixed things (both good and bad) about NYFA but I've only heard positive things about Chapman.

Film school really is what you make of it so you can definitely be successful anywhere if you want to be... but hopefully someone with NYFA experience will get back to you on this soon. In the meantime... if you search "nyfa" in the forums you should be able to find a ton of stuff. These forums have been around since 2002 after all. 

Here's a link to the search results:

Search Results for Query: nyfa | FilmSchool.org - The Best Film School Reviews & Forums

Here's a post from 2009 comparing NYFA to AFI:

Differences NYFA vs. AFI???


----------



## Kira (Jul 12, 2016)

I've done a lot of research looking at various programs and the reputations of said programs (some deserving, some not), but I've arrived as the same conclusion as Chris. Chapman is establishing itself as (if not already established) a top film school. NYFA comes up with mixed results.

The money aspect can be daunting for a 3 year degree, but think of all the contacts you can make at Chapman and the time to master your craft. It is just another year to innovate and experiment with your style and technique (and perhaps intern?) and to make a name for yourself.

I'm not a student at either, so take my advice with a grain of salt. I would do some of your own research on NYFA though and come up with your own conclusion.


----------



## Nic L. Kelly (Jul 14, 2016)

I have a good friend at NYFALA, he seems to be doing ok and meeting a lot of talented people. The program is 3 years, but squeezed into 2, summers are mandatory. He works on lots of projects and is still in his first year. I don't live in LA, so I've not been able to get much more than second hand information. 

I did visit with Chapman and I loved the program. The facilities are top notch and it seems like they have a very bright future. However they rejected me, so I want be apart of it. If I had to choose between the two I'd go Chapman 100%. Cheaper and I believe a more quality education. 

Good luck


----------

